# I Finally Fixed My OKLA Joe Highlander.



## dirtworldmike (Aug 14, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/intake-issues-with-oklahoma-joes-highland.266038/page-2

Two years ago I made a reply to the above thread (post#13) about the air flow issue in the Oklahoma Joe Highlander. In my reply I opined that I was having the same issue in that I couldn't get wood to burn cleanly without the top fire box lid open slightly and that someday I was going to put a larger diameter exhaust pipe on mine to get more draft/air flow.

Weeeeell, I finally got off my butt and stumbled across a 4 ft. piece of 4 1/2" thin wall pipe for $15 from a local welding shop. Brought it home, dug out the mig welder, cutting torch , chop saw and grinders and went to work. 

I lowered the bottom of the new exhaust outlet about 2" below the grates and added a few more inches in length to the stand pipe. Took me all morning and part of the afternoon to patch and fab everything together, but it's finally done!

I'll tell you what, so far I'm pretty impressed with how this thing works now. Wood is burning with a nice flame and burning clean and no having to keep the top fire box door propped  open to keep a flame going. It's got really good air flow/draft now. I'm sure this is going to make things much easier and enjoyable.   Mission accomplished !!!  Now I'm gonna do me  one of the Sam's Club Prime briskets I picked up a few weeks ago. 

Here's a couple of pics, the one pic is showing how the fire box is sucking  in the smoke from a smoldering stick.  

All that's left to do is some painting.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 14, 2019)

Looking good!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice fabrication.  Good luck with the Brisky!


----------



## radio (Aug 14, 2019)

looks good!  Often though about turning mine into a reverse flow


----------

